# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Nhờ cấp cứu Spindle chị na: gdz-80

## MinhPT

Chào các bác,

Con CNC đang chạy thì nổ mất cái biến tần (hàng chị Na), con Spindle gdz-80-1.5 cũng là chị Na.
Quay tay vẫn quay nhưng đo điện trở các cuộn dây thì chỉ 1.7 ohm

Cắm vào biến tần mới thì báo Over Current, mình không thử nữa, nhờ các bác xem có phải nó chập cháy gì không?

Cám ơn các bác.

----------


## khangscc

Cháy rồi, thử gì nữa bác

----------


## MinhPT

> Cháy rồi, thử gì nữa bác


Cám ơn bác.
Con này có quấn lại được không bác?

----------


## suu_tam

Giá chung 300k quấn lại thì phải.

----------

MinhPT

----------


## biết tuốt

họ lấy lõi quấn sẵn nhét vào,  thử liên hệ bác luyến xem , hôm nọ thấy khoe tích được mấy tạ dây đồng  :Wink:

----------

MinhPT

----------


## MinhPT

> Giá chung 300k quấn lại thì phải.





> họ lấy lõi quấn sẵn nhét vào,  thử liên hệ bác luyến xem , hôm nọ thấy khoe tích được mấy tạ dây đồng


Cám ơn 2 bác, mình sẽ liên hệ với bác Luyến.

----------


## Luyến

> Cám ơn 2 bác, mình sẽ liên hệ với bác Luyến.


Em đây Thông thường nếu cháy tháo ra quấn lại thì sẽ kiểm tra thay bi luôn. Xem có lắp được stator  không nếu lắp được em đổi cho bác cái mới giá đổi các 300k về tự lắp.

----------


## MinhPT

> Em đây Thông thường nếu cháy tháo ra quấn lại thì sẽ kiểm tra thay bi luôn. Xem có lắp được stator  không nếu lắp được em đổi cho bác cái mới giá đổi các 300k về tự lắp.


Cám ơn bác,

Hôm nay, 2 anh em mang Spindle đến nhà bác rồi, thợ chỉ thay giắc nối, 2 vòng bi, còn cuộn dây không bị cháy. 
Cũng may là thợ nhà bác làm cho luôn chứ mình chịu ko tháo lắp được.

----------


## Luyến

Oh bác đến lúc nào nhể, có phải lúc 9h sáng ko? Lúc đo em vội đi quá lên ko để ý chỉ biết là có 2 người chờ sửa spindle.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MinhPT

> Oh bác đến lúc nào nhể, có phải lúc 9h sáng ko? Lúc đo em vội đi quá lên ko để ý chỉ biết là có 2 người chờ sửa spindle.


Đúng rồi. Sáng thấy bác và vợ vội việc đi nên mình cũng không hỏi. 
Lần sau rảnh thì ngồi trà đá chém gió.

Chỗ bác có phay phẳng đúng không? Mình có cái máy tiện cơ mà bị mòn lệch cái bàn chạy dao, mang lên nhờ bác phay được không?

----------


## Luyến

> Đúng rồi. Sáng thấy bác và vợ vội việc đi nên mình cũng không hỏi. 
> Lần sau rảnh thì ngồi trà đá chém gió.
> 
> Chỗ bác có phay phẳng đúng không? Mình có cái máy tiện cơ mà bị mòn lệch cái bàn chạy dao, mang lên nhờ bác phay được không?


Rảnh qua e chém gió. Còn cái bàn máy tiện e là khó phay bề mặt chỗ mòn nó cứng lắm ah chỉ có mài thôi.

----------


## MinhPT

Cập nhật công việc chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với các bác:
1. Cơ khí: nếu không động đến rotor thì vòng bi quan rất quan trọng. Ở HN ra hàng Cháo hay chợ Giời đều dễ kiếm vòng bi kể cả đầu 6 và 7. Nhưng cùng loại cũng có loại cực lởm, lởm, chuẩn hãng, hãng cũng có đắt rẻ. 
Kết luận là mua 3 vòng FAG 6002.2ZR (60K/vòng) không mua đời 7 giá 150K/vòng
Cho 3 vòng mới vào quay êm nhẹ, ghé tai vào động cơ không có rột rột. Bi cũ ròn rột, lạo xạo --> vứt
2. Cuộn dây: Chắc do ngấm nước lên mua cuộn mới. Cái cuộn cũ như bị dính keo nên tháo hơi khó. Mình khò 1 chút bằng khò gas cầm tay rồi đóng ra. Cái này mất khá lâu.
3. Cấu hình biến tần: cũng không lằng nhằng, nhưng nhờ trợ giúp từ xa của nhiều cao thủ, hiện giờ chạy tít, nhưng có vẻ tần số 200Hz hơi mất lực, chưa biết vì sao.

Xin hỏi các bác:
1. Khi lắp vòng bi, siết ốc hãm thì thế nào là lực vừa?
2. Ốc hãm trục là ốc nhôm, có nên nhỏ keo fix tránh trôi ra không?
3. Động cơ tàu (1.5KW, 400Hz) mất lực ở tần số 200Hz thì phải làm gì? cấu hình biến tần phải không?

Cám ơn các bác nhiều.
Minh

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

bác đang để 220V, 400Hz hay 220v 200hz hay 110v 200hz? (trong cấu hình)

----------

MinhPT

----------


## CKD

Nếu chỉ chạy gỗ, em thấy bạc 6xxx vẫn chạy tốt. Nếu là bạc xịn 6xxx nhiều khi còn ngon & bền hơn con 7xxx lõm ấy chứ.
Về cảm quan thì mặc định spindle dùng 6xxx quay êm hơn 7xxx.

----------

MinhPT

----------


## MinhPT

> bác đang để 220V, 400Hz hay 220v 200hz hay 110v 200hz? (trong cấu hình)


Cám ơn bác Gà,
Các thông số thế này:
1. Input Voltage Setting (điện áp vào biến tần) 200V.
2. Maximum Output Frequency 400Hz
3. Maximum Output Voltage 220V
4. Base Frequency 400Hz,
5. Middle Output Frequency: 200HZ
6. Middle Output Frequency Voltage 100V (không nhớ có đúng không nữa)

Ngoài ra còn có cái này, chưa hiểu tác dụng: Torque Compensation Gain, (điều chỉnh bù lực xoắn)
Biến tần là cái bên trái:

----------


## MinhPT

> Nếu chỉ chạy gỗ, em thấy bạc 6xxx vẫn chạy tốt. Nếu là bạc xịn 6xxx nhiều khi còn ngon & bền hơn con 7xxx lõm ấy chứ.
> Về cảm quan thì mặc định spindle dùng 6xxx quay êm hơn 7xxx.


Vâng, mình không có kinh nghiệm thực tế, vì đây là lần đầu mua vòng bi và thay trên cái spindle.
Theo bác thì ép ốc vặn ở spindle tầm nào thì vừa để vòng bi không bi ép quá chặt hay quá lỏng?

----------


## Gamo

> Cám ơn bác Gà,
> Các thông số thế này:
> 1. Input Voltage Setting (điện áp vào biến tần) 200V.
> 2. Maximum Output Frequency 400Hz
> 3. Maximum Output Voltage 220V
> 4. Base Frequency 400Hz,
> 5. Middle Output Frequency: 200HZ
> 6. Middle Output Frequency Voltage 100V (không nhớ có đúng không nữa)
> 
> Ngoài ra còn có cái này, chưa hiểu tác dụng: Torque Compensation Gain, (điều chỉnh bù lực xoắn)


Nếu bác đang set Max Output là 400Hz, max output voltage 220V thì chắc là bác chạy 200Hz bằng cách chỉnh núm tần số trên bảng điều khiển?

Nếu làm như vậy thì biến tần sẽ hạ áp đầu ra xuống còn 110V cho phù hợp với 200Hz (tỷ lệ V/F), lúc đó công suất chỉ còn khoảng 1/4 so với công suất thật sự (cần tính ra chính xác thì cần mấy lão bên điện công nghiệp tính giùm)

----------

MinhPT

----------


## MinhPT

> Nếu bác đang set Max Output là 400Hz, max output voltage 220V thì chắc là bác chạy 200Hz bằng cách chỉnh núm tần số trên bảng điều khiển?
> 
> Nếu làm như vậy thì biến tần sẽ hạ áp đầu ra xuống còn 110V cho phù hợp với 200Hz (tỷ lệ V/F), lúc đó công suất chỉ còn khoảng 1/4 so với công suất thật sự (cần tính ra chính xác thì cần mấy lão bên điện công nghiệp tính giùm)


Vâng, cái này tìm được cái đặc tính V/F của spindle thì mình sẽ cấu hình lại.

Thấy tây có bảng thông số sau:
: High-end frequency: 400 Hz
: Middle frequency: 2.5 Hz
: Low-end frequency: 0.5 Hz
: High-end voltage: 220 V
: Middle voltage: 15 V
: Low-end voltage: 8 V
: Minimum allowed frequency: 120 Hz

Có bác nào cấu hình rồi, xác nhận giúp mình với

----------


## nhatson

mid f 200V, mid voltage 100V
min F 0hz

về chủ quan em ko thik em yas j1000
b.r

----------


## MinhPT

> mid f 200V, mid voltage 100V
> min F 0hz
> 
> về chủ quan em ko thik em yas j1000
> b.r


Anh nhớ là anh đang set như thế, nên ở 200Hz nó mất lực mà.

----------


## nhatson

> Anh nhớ là anh đang set như thế, nên ở 200Hz nó mất lực mà.


anh đang dùng với con yas j1000?

----------


## MinhPT

> anh đang dùng với con yas j1000?


Đúng rồi, đang dùng con Yas J1000

----------


## vusvus

J1000 có chế độ dk open loop vector không bác chạy thử xem

----------

